# Thought i should post some pics



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well its been a few months of having the tank. i figured i would put some pics up.

i currently have

3 yellow labs about 1.5inch
1 yellow lab about 2.5 inch
2 red zebras (the orange fish i think) they are about 4-4.5 inchs
3 Australian rainbow fish
6 of which im not sure what they are. i was told they were blue haps?

they have been doing quite well. im going to get a 125gal tank shortly so they have some more room and then maybe ill get a few more.


----------

